# Word puzzle cube



## cookingfat (Oct 30, 2008)

So I just bought a couple of cheap cubes from a gadget shop, one of them is a a 'word puzzle cube' 







my girlfriend scrambled it before I got a proper chance to look at it in it's solved state and I'm having a hard time trying to solve it. 

each side has to have the letters the correct way up and there has to be four 3-letter words on each face, up to down, left to right, top left to bottom right and bottom left to top right. 

here's some pictures of the solved cube > 

http://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/cube-words-word-puzzle-cube.html

I think I've managed to do the first 2 layers (ignoring the centre orientation for now)

any help or tips on solving this?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 30, 2008)

the website you linked to said:


> Do you have a question about this product? Email us now



and there is a hotlink to do so.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 30, 2008)

thanks, I've just emailed them. 

response - [Dear Peter

Unfortunately I have looked at the cube and it is scrambled and there is no solver in the packaging.

Thanks for your email.

Best regards,
Dan]

Anyone else done one of these?

edit - I've got to a stage where all the pieces are solved except for 3 corners on the last layer. I've also made myself a mini cube from paper and I know exactly where every piece goes now, so I should be able to work it out using pochmann method.

edit 2 - All I need now is to swap the UF edge with the UL edge....


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 30, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> edit 2 - All I need now is to swap the UF edge with the UL edge....



you should probably use a void cube parity alg

Or maybe there are a couple pieces that have the same letters that you also have to swap, then void cube parity wouldn't be needed


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 31, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > edit 2 - All I need now is to swap the UF edge with the UL edge....
> ...



YES ! that did it, thanks. This is one hard cube to solve


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 31, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...



you're welcome


----------



## Brett (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you have a picture of it solved? Looks very interesting.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah sure > 








and here's my working out > 





it's a shame it's a brick cube (no springs) maybe one day I'll make a DIY version with custom PVC stickers.


----------

